# Welk "Priority Access" for Hyatt



## alameda94501 (Mar 8, 2022)

We received an email pointing to: https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/inspirations/spring-2022/introducing-internal-exchange-with-welk which mentions that HRC owners enjoy "priority access":



*Introducing Internal Exchange with Welk*
By Suzanna Kincaid

_Hyatt Residence Club_ Owners have new options for vacations thanks to Interval International®.

On Jan. 1, 2022, you gained new internal exchange options with the partnership with Welk Resorts. Welk Resorts offer customized experiences and world-class accommodations in California, Colorado, Missouri, and Mexico.

Your vacation destination choices include:

Welk Resorts San Diego, Escondido, Calif.
Desert Oasis by Welk Resorts, Cathedral City, Calif.
Northstar Lodge by Welk Resorts, Truckee, Calif.
The Ranahan by Welk Resorts, Breckenridge, Colo.
The Lodges at Timber Ridge by Welk Resorts, Branson, Mo.
Sirena del Mar by Welk Resorts, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
_Hyatt Residence Club_ Owners will enjoy priority access and reduced exchange fees when traveling to these resorts using internal exchange requests through Interval.
To get started with a reservation for a Welk property through Interval, head over to intervalworld.com to set up your web profile if you have not already done so. Then begin exploring how you can use your Interval International membership to make your travel dreams a reality.

*Interval International for Even More*

As a reminder, Interval International comprises more than 3,200 resorts in over 80 nations around the globe. Exchanging through the Interval system allows you to use your ownership to travel the world. Interval offers more villas in branded, trusted names in the travel industry, so you don’t have to worry about giving up quality when using the exchange option.

Start planning an internal exchange to experience Welk Resorts firsthand today at intervalworld.com.


----------



## alameda94501 (Mar 8, 2022)

Heh.  I just checked all Welk resorts and no vacancies.  So much for priority access!


----------



## MICROZE (Mar 8, 2022)

I see 3 of the 6 using either a Marriott-Deposit or Hyatt-Points.
*CODES:* WMX, *DEO*, WNL, WRH, *WRB, WKO

Exchange-Fee: *Confirmed that the Exchange-Fee using Hyatt-Points *[$164] is $55 Lower* than using a Marriott-Deposit [$219]


----------



## alameda94501 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks @MICROZE I do see the same three.

 Latest reservation possible with Hyatt is DEO until December 31, WKO until August 26, and WRB until December 24. 

Maybe that's "priority" access? @Shankilicious how far in advance can you reserve on the internal Welk exchange with resale points?


----------



## vikingsholm (Mar 9, 2022)

Welk moved most of its (bulk) trading over to RCI a few years ago, though still available (through owner deposits, I presume) at II. Have seen much fewer deposits of Welk on II since then, and more on RCI.

I've been wondering how this acquisition would affect that affiliation, because II is owned by Marriott vacation club now, which also now owns Hyatt and Welk timeshares. Maybe when the RCI agreement ends most of Welk trading deposits will come back to II?


----------



## RunCat (Mar 9, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Welk moved most of its (bulk) trading over to RCI a few years ago, though still available (through owner deposits, I presume) at II. Have seen much fewer deposits of Welk on II since then, and more on RCI.
> 
> I've been wondering how this acquisition would affect that affiliation, because II is owned by Marriott vacation club now, which also now owns Hyatt and Welk timeshares. Maybe when the RCI agreement ends most of Welk trading deposits will come back to II?



The RCI/II transition has been a hot topic among many Welk owners.  My understanding is that the agreement has ended and that the current points that have been deposited need to be used within 6 months. (I suspect that could be lengthened if the owner paid for their own RCI membership.)  But as of Jan 1, Welk's primary affiliation is with II.  Also, for Welk owners, there is a reduced fee if booking into an HRC resort. (albeit, I can't find any availability)


----------

